# Yiddish(?): Bumehke



## metroandro

It appears many times in Harry Grey's novel "The Hoods", referring to a girl/women called "Peggy the Bumehke" in the text.

e.g.
  “Oh Jesus, this is good.” Then a female giggle, and a man's laugh joined the giggle. I recognized the giggle. It was Peggy the Bumehke's. I walked down the remaining flight of stairs, whistling loudly. There was a sudden silence under the staircase. I went out to the street. Maxie was already there, waiting for me.

We took a postgraduate course in sex, from a skilled and experienced teacher, Peggy the Bumehke.

Maxie dropped his cards. In eager excitement he shouted, “Peggy the Bumehke? Why the hell didn't you say so? Let her in.”


Thanks in advance


----------



## arielipi

i diont know this word in hebrew, but google translate says its happily in yiddish.


----------



## fdb

I suspect it is Anglo-Yiddish: American English "bum" plus the feminine suffix -eke, a "she-tramp".


----------



## metroandro

fdb said:


> I suspect it is Anglo-Yiddish: American English "bum" plus the feminine suffix -eke, a "she-tramp".



This makes sense. Thank you


----------



## duvija

metroandro said:


> This makes sense. Thank you



I agree (better late than never). It's not 'pure' Yiddish.


----------

